
Peace Essay Contest - IGbarb19
http://igbarb19.wordpress.com/2008/12/10/peace-essay-contest/
======
jpd
direct link:

[http://www.internationalpeaceandconflict.org/forum/topic/sho...](http://www.internationalpeaceandconflict.org/forum/topic/show?id=780588:Topic:94628&xgs=1)

